

Windows Azure Website Redesign - More emphasis on Node.js, PHP and Java support - vyrotek
http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/develop/downloads/

======
rbanffy
A couple months back, they ran a two-page piece on the Brazilian edition of
Linux Magazine, advertising their support for a language called "PHYTON".

[http://www.dieblinkenlights.com/imagens/phyton_on_azure.jpg/...](http://www.dieblinkenlights.com/imagens/phyton_on_azure.jpg/view)

Could be an acronym for Powerful Hack that Yields Things that are
Outstandingly Neat. Os something like it.

Note: the agency who made the ad tried to recall the magazines, but, by the
time they noticed it was way too late.

------
jasonkester
I'm really surprised by their pricing:

<http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/pricing/calculator/>

Drag each of those sliders even one notch off the ground and you're looking at
$600+/month. Our two fully licensed Windows boxes, taking up half a cage at a
datacenter cost less than that, all in.

Coming from a backround of using Amazon's cloud stuff, I'm used to it being
relatively cheap, or at least not insane. I can't imagine a real-world use
case for a service like Azure if that's what it costs just to get off the
ground.

~~~
__float
I hardly see how that's the case? $90/small vm, $10/gb db, $7/50gb storage,
$3/20gb bw. $109.99/month. ???

------
ConstantineXVI
Explicit node.js support shouldn't be surprising at all, given that MS funded
the Windows port and JS is a first-class language for W8.

Java, OTOH, caught me off guard. I'd have thought MS was totally done with
Java given that it's a direct threat to .NET (and previous "disagreements" w/
Sun). Then again, they don't have much of a choice but to support whatever
they can if they want to compete with Amazon.

------
resnamen
96pt Arial everywhere. Yup, they're serious about this.

~~~
de90
Does the font used actually matter? In my opinion I quite like how it looks,
regardless of the font used.

~~~
resnamen
I'm not complaining about the use of Arial, it's that trendy Really Massive
Sans Serif Headline on the landing page look: they're trying to make
Node/RoR/etc. devs feel at home.

~~~
seanp2k2
I think this is kind of a good thing for M$ since it really seemed like they
were having a hard time "getting it" for a while there.

Windows Phone 7 seems cool, and there are rumours about Apple using Azure and
AWS for iCloud, and now stuff like this. New hobbyist and start-up interest is
exactly what M$ needs, so I'm glad they're doing things like this. Hopefully
they have the infrastructure and support to match.

